# Obrecht Missa Caput vs Ockeghem Missa Caput



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I heard and bought Missa Caput only to discover Ockeghem has his Missa Caput version...
Obrecht Missa Caput did not impressed me like the graindelavoix ensemble version of Ockeghem Missa Caput.

Either graindelavoix is a very good ensemble or Obrecht mass is not superior to Ockeghem?
am i wrong,what your verdict , me im ordering missa caput by Ockeghem tomorrow.

I was blownen away :tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Graindelavoix adds a lot of ornamentation to Ockeghem's lines at times, I don't know why - maybe they have some good reason for doing it, I'm no expert - but either way it changes the way the mass sounds, rather dramatically.

The Clerks did a more conventional recording of it, along with the complete Ockeghem masses (Missa Caput NOT included in the box set). The Clerks are great, but often too fast for my taste. 

I've been listening to rather a lot of Ockeghem lately, and my favorite interpreters by far are The Sound and the Fury, especially in the Missa Mi-mi. There hasn't been a new recording from them for two years or so, but I'm still hoping they might record some more Ockeghem, a Missa Caput recording would be great. People who know better than me have named that mass as one of Ockeghem's best. Whether you prefer it to the Obrecht might come down to whether you prefer Ockeghem's style or Obrecht's.


----------

